# mild expletives



## KaosDevice (Aug 20, 2005)

is ass cool?

I am really, really, really sick of using mock british 'arse'. Please tell me it is, all of us.

My mom is 71 years old and says 'ass' come on!


----------



## BSF (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, but does your 10 year old daughter or son?  Does your mom in front of a 10 year old?  There are kids on these boards so I tend to be very tame in my language.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 20, 2005)

If you're a fan of Farscape, the word frell seems to be a verb that has a few colorful uses.

We do have to remember there are kids on the boards, so some restraint might be in order.  (So, perhaps using a few less colorful terms, such as butt or rear might work.)


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm all over frell and yotz!  Great mock swear words, but two that are more or less in common broadcast vernacular are ass and hell. And to be honest I am not much of a swearer (seriously, inspite of this thread). But those are, any more common use words.

Should I have a 4 year old son who asked me about said words, my responses would be thusly;

ass:

"Your backside kid."

Hell

"A fictious unpleasant place."


And that would more then likely be it.


----------



## Jonny Nexus (Aug 20, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> is ass cool?




I always figured (perhaps wrongly) that if it wasn't "smilied" out, then it was cool.  



			
				KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I am really, really, really sick of using mock british 'arse'.




Confused... Why would using the British version/spelling/pronounciation of a word be less offensive than using the American version? I mean, it's the same word: we just pronounce it differently and, because it's slang, spell it differently also.

I mean, it would be like saying that (if "bastard" were a slang word, and therefore spelt as it was pronounced) you couldn't write "bastard", but it was okay to write "barstard". 

(Apologies if the above offended anyone, but I couldn't really make the point without using the words).


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 20, 2005)

The rule is don't try to get around the profanity filter.  If the profanity filter doesn't nab it, then feel free, as appropriate.


----------



## reveal (Aug 20, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> The rule is don't try to get around the profanity filter.  If the profanity filter doesn't nab it, then feel free, as appropriate.




I'm not sure about that one. I saw someone post the word naughty word.

EDIT: Filter didn't seem to catch it here. And I'm only posting to give an example. This may be something else to add to the filter.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that one. I saw someone post the word naughty word.
> 
> EDIT: Filter didn't seem to catch it here. And I'm only posting to give an example. This may be something else to add to the filter.



 I believe only the superlative form of this word is filtered, but naughty word and shittier are not (so far). I'll pass it along.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 20, 2005)

Yup.  Just a flaw in the filter that I'm sure will get rectified.


----------



## Dagger75 (Aug 20, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> I am really, really, really sick of using mock british 'arse'. Please tell me it is, all of us.





Thank god I am not the only one.  I am sick of seeing it.   I blame Braveheart for its wide spread use in RPG circles, well thats when I first noticed it.


----------



## William Ronald (Aug 20, 2005)

I also seem to recall a version of the filter working on a FR term for the inhabitants of Calimshan, the word Calishite.  That appears to have been fixed.

Hmm, maybe there could be a link to a list of what is filtered out.  Possibly place a link in ther Rules post.


----------



## KaosDevice (Aug 20, 2005)

Wow, I didn't expect this silly post to become the source of discourse it has.


----------



## BSF (Aug 20, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Thank god I am not the only one.  I am sick of seeing it.   I blame Braveheart for its wide spread use in RPG circles, well thats when I first noticed it.




Huh, I always figured my familiarity with it had more to do with working and interacting with people from the UK.  In fact, one of the people I work with on the current project at work is a Scottsman.  I have even learned new inappropriate vernacular the past few weeks.  If I ever end up in the UK, I will be able to cuss in ways I never knew I could.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 20, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about that one. I saw someone post the word naughty word.




I sense a South Park episode in the making....

Counter: 04


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 21, 2005)

Dagger75 said:
			
		

> Thank god I am not the only one.  I am sick of seeing it.   I blame Braveheart for its wide spread use in RPG circles, well thats when I first noticed it.




Also blame those of us on AOhell who have to use it as they have a fit with the word, "ass"...  :\


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 22, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I believe only the superlative form of this word is filtered, but  and  are not (so far). I'll pass it along.




Added.

It's good to be back


----------



## Darkness (Aug 22, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Added.
> 
> It's good to be back



Cool. Thank you, Michael!


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 23, 2005)

"Arse" is the only true way to say it. An "ass" is a donkey. My country has a long tradition of sitting on its arse, falling on its arse, giving people the arse, arsing around, making arses of ourselves, making fun of arseclowns, kicking people up the arse, wiping our arses, checking out peoples' arses, wearing jeans that don't cover our arses, having our underpants ride up our arses, having pains in the arse, taking it in the arse, going arse-over- and, of course, being run by a pack of miserable s.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 23, 2005)

Hmmm...interesting. It censors 'arse-hole' but not 'arse' by itself. I wonder if it will censor the word     ? What about     -filled      -    ers?

This is too much fun...


----------



## reveal (Aug 23, 2005)

STARP_JVP said:
			
		

> Hmmm...interesting. It censors 'arse-hole' but not 'arse' by itself. I wonder if it will censor the word     ? What about     -filled      -    ers?
> 
> This is too much fun...




Now you're just talking out of your donkey.


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow - with all the smileys, this has become the happiest thread ever!


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 23, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Now you're just talking out of your donkey.




LOL!


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Yup.  Just a flaw in the filter that I'm sure will get rectified.





Rectified?  Damn near _Kill-ified_!


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 23, 2005)

O you pretty  Bang Bang
  Bang Bang, we love you
And in   Bang Bang
  Bang Bang, what we'll do
Near, far, in our motor car 
O what a happy time we'll spend
Bang Bang,   Bang Bang
Our fine four fendered friend
Bang Bang   Bang Bang
Our fine four fendered friend


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 23, 2005)

That's just childish. And I want in. To whit:

There was a young woman from Venus
Who liked to      on a      
But the      was     ed
So she     ed      instead
Which is an unusual genus...


----------



## diaglo (Aug 23, 2005)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> Rectified?  Damn near _Kill-ified_!



that's my line.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> that's my line.





_Didn't I see two of you at the ENnies...?_


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 23, 2005)

How come they're smiley faces?  Shouldn't they be like FROWNING at people swearing?  Or better yet: the   for being angry at people swearing?

Okay, this is only PARTIALLY in jest and partially a serious question.


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 23, 2005)

Dog_Moon2003 said:
			
		

> How come they're smiley faces?  Shouldn't they be like FROWNING at people swearing?  Or better yet: the   for being angry at people swearing?
> 
> Okay, this is only PARTIALLY in jest and partially a serious question.





I think it is meant to remove the word and intention by creating an absurd juxtaposition to the likely attitude of the poster.  Nothing takes the "mean" out of an expletive like someone insipidly smiling, I guess.


----------



## Henry (Aug 23, 2005)

Lesson #1: Just because you CAN do a thing, doesn't mean you SHOULD. 

if you have a history of not using profanity, then when you do use it, it goes a long way, and I dare say jumps out at the listener or reader. Constant use of it, and it sounds odd to the ear when you DON'T use it.

"Ass" is fine, as is the creator of Elric, Michael Moorcock. Calishite merchants rejoice that they can proclaim their nationality, though Morrus' favorite faux pas about keeping the finances straight, called "Acoing" by some, is still forbidden.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 23, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> Lesson #1: Just because you CAN do a thing, doesn't mean you SHOULD.
> 
> if you have a history of not using profanity, then when you do use it, it goes a long way, and I dare say jumps out at the listener or reader. Constant use of it, and it sounds odd to the ear when you DON'T use it.
> 
> "Ass" is fine, as is the creator of Elric, Michael Moorcock. Calishite merchants rejoice that they can proclaim their nationality, though Morrus' favorite faux pas about keeping the finances straight, called "Acoing" by some, is still forbidden.




What about telling someone to go             with a large     ?


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 24, 2005)

The great thing about the filter is you don't actually have to use any bad words.  Just put in a random number of those        ing happy faces.


----------



## Dog Moon (Aug 24, 2005)

> Originally posted by *KaosDevice*
> Wow, I didn't expect this silly post to become the source of discourse it has.




Which, of course, once again leads back into silliness.  Although dealing with this subject, I expected nothing different.    

P.S. That smiley above in my post, is not a single letter curse, but a smiley face, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 24, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> The great thing about the filter is you don't actually have to use any bad words. Just put in a random number of those        ing happy faces.




Too     ing right!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Aug 24, 2005)

Just don't try to avoid the filter by putting in odd characters or spaces.  That's a board no-no.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Aug 24, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Just don't try to avoid the filter by putting in odd characters or spaces.  That's a board no-no.



 Oh, yeah?  Well, I'll do that if I want, you !2=&# (-'!

Hah!  Take that, mod boy!  Do your worst!

Hey, listen, guys--I'm sorry that I've been such a pain over the last few years every time I show up on the boards. It's just that I have trouble relating to people in real life, and I build up a lot of resentment toward folks with good social skills; so when I find myself on the Internet, I sometimes go for the cheap thrill of being nasty to other people. But I know it's a bad habit, and it certainly doesn't make me a happier person. So again, I apologize, and I'm going to make a genuine effort to treat you folks with more respect and civility in the future. Thanks for working with me on this!


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 24, 2005)

Jonny Nexus said:
			
		

> I always figured (perhaps wrongly) that if it wasn't "smilied" out, then it was cool.  ...




That's how I've always done it as well. Type as you will and let the filter do it's job.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 24, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> "Ass" is fine, as is the creator of Elric, Michael Moorcock.



Just make sure you don't spell his last name phoenetically.


----------



## Eridanis (Aug 24, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah?  Well, I'll do that if I want, you !2=&# (-'!
> 
> Hah!  Take that, mod boy!  Do your worst!




Hmm. Well, right now, we're trying to figure out if we can turn all your posts into smileys. Every last character.

Or hieroglyphs. Hieroglyphs are cool.


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 24, 2005)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> Hmm. Well, right now, we're trying to figure out if we can turn all your posts into smileys. Every last character.
> 
> Or hieroglyphs. Hieroglyphs are cool.



                     .


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 24, 2005)

Piffle!


----------

